# Jerky Making video!



## trackerputnam (Dec 21, 2014)

This recipe is a take off of one of wyogoob's classics. Just putting my spin on it.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Good video, thanks for posting.
.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Cool video!


----------

